# Witcher 3: Allle Muhmen töten, trotz gutem Ende.



## MiezeMatze (30. Januar 2016)

*Witcher 3: Allle Muhmen töten, trotz gutem Ende.*

Hab zwar W3 schon lang durch und nun auch das tolle addon aber... nun wag ich mal n zweiten lauf une eine Sache hat mich total gejuckt.

Ein gutes Ende bei W3 zu bekommen ist ja kein Problem...hatte ich auch optimal ausser bei den Zauberinnen, wegen dem 3er.

ABER NUN DIE GROßE FRAGE:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ALLE 3 Muhmen zu töten OHNE das schlechte Ende zu bekommen??? 

Weil ich finde das auf Youtube immer nur im Verbindung mit dem schlechtesten Ende

Ich habe damals die 3 mit ciri bekämpft... da ist die weberin entwischt. 
Passiert das auch wenn Geralt kämpft?


PS: Wenn ich das Hauptgame im nachhinein mit dem sehr runden um nicht zu sagen berührenden ende (der story) von heart of stone vergleiche....
       sind die Enden der Haupthandlung für mich alle irgendwie unbefriedigend.

Ich finde sowieso, wenn von anfang an ein addon wie blood and wine geplant war...sollte das letzte W3 addon auch das Ende Geralts Geschichte bilden...und eben nicht schon vorher zu ende erzählt werden.
Das hätte man ohne weiteres noch als *Turn* einbauen können.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Witcher 3: Allle Muhmen töten, trotz gutem Ende.*

Also ich habe damals die 3 mit Ciri bekämpft, eine ist geflohen. Mein Ende würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als schlechtes Ende beschreiben... wie ist denn das schlechte Ende?
Mein Ende war wie folgt (weiße Schrift!) !SPOILERGEFAHR! :
Den einen Dödel von der Wilden Jagd töten, zu diesem Turm gehen wo die Kälte herkommt...?
Diskusion mit Ciri und Avallach (oder so ähnlich), Ciri geht durch dieses Portal, man sieht wie sie in einer weißen Landschaft zusammenbricht.
*alle heulen weil Ciri anscheinend tot ist*
In der nächsten Szene holt man mit Gerald ein Schwert bei dem Schmied in der Nilfgardischen Garnision (in Weißgarten) ab, reitet zu der Kneipe in dem Dorf und überreicht das Schwert der quicklebendigen Ciri.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Witcher 3: Allle Muhmen töten, trotz gutem Ende.*



MiezeMatze schrieb:


> ABER NUN DIE GROßE FRAGE:
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ALLE 3 Muhmen zu töten OHNE das schlechte Ende zu bekommen???



Nein, es gibt keinen Weg alle 3 Muhmen an dieser Stelle des Spiels zu töten. Es ist vom Spiel so vorgesehen das die Weberin immer enkommt.
Die 3te Muhme kann man nur dann töten wenn Ciri am Ende des Spiels stirbt. Es ist einer von 3 möglichen Epilogen:

*Klagelied für eine ermordete Schwalbe (Ciri tot)
*Die Ungeduldige Jägerin (Ciri wird Kaiserin)
*Das Schwert und die Schwalbe (Ciri wird Hexerin)



MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Ich habe damals die 3 mit ciri bekämpft... da ist die weberin entwischt. Passiert das auch wenn Geralt kämpft?



Geralt kann an der Stelle nicht gegen die Muhmen kämpfen. Den Kampf gegen die Muhmen wird immer Ciri führen, während Geralt gegen den Reiter der Jagd kämpft.




MiezeMatze schrieb:


> PS: Wenn ich das Hauptgame im nachhinein mit dem sehr runden um nicht zu sagen berührenden ende (der story) von heart of stone vergleiche....
> sind die Enden der Haupthandlung für mich alle irgendwie unbefriedigend.



Die Enden sind auch ehr mäßig und sogar schlecht wenn man die Bücher als Grundlage nimmt.


----------

